# overzitten, overzitter



## Encolpius

Hello, there are those words but if I am not mistaken used only in Belgium. How about Holland? What do you use for a *repeater*? Thanks.


----------



## Suehil

I've not heard the words in the Netherlands.  What do you mean by 'repeater'?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I am a bit curious about other people, but 'overzitten' certainly is not the first word that comes to my mind in this particular context. 'Het jaar overdoen', 'zittenblijven', 'bissen', 'dubbelen'...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Encolpius

Suehil said:


> I've not heard the words in the Netherlands.  What do you mean by 'repeater'?



Since there is no proper word in English and I am no native I think it would be fair to wait for natives to explain what overzitter and overzitten means in Belgium.


----------



## Timidinho

Never heard of overzitter/overzitten.
We do say "het jaar overdoen" & "zittenblijven/blijven zitten"; never heard of bissen or dubbelen too.


----------



## Wasmachien

'zijn jaar opnieuw doen', 'zijn jaar overdoen'. I've never heard 'overzitten' in this particular context.

I'd say 'zittenblijver' is a correct translation for 'repeater'. 'Dubbelaar' could be used as well but I don't know whether it's correct Dutch or not.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Wasmachien said:


> 'zijn jaar opnieuw doen', 'zijn jaar overdoen'. I've never heard 'overzitten' in this particular context.
> 
> I'd say 'zittenblijver' is a correct translation for 'repeater'. 'Dubbelaar' could be used as well but I don't know whether it's correct Dutch or not.



A 'dubbelaar' is a 'double lp' or 'double album'. 

'Doubleren' is also used in this context and I found 'doublant(e)' in the Van Dale. I've never heard this, though. So I'm not sure if it's very common.

'Zittenblijven' and 'zittenblijver' are the most current standard expressions, in my opinion.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Overzitten_ looks like a contraction between _overblijven_ (as in staying at school at lunch time) en _blijven zitten_ (having to do the same school year again).


----------



## Ferrarista

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Overzitten_ looks like a contraction between _overblijven_ (as in staying at school at lunch time) en _blijven zitten_ (having to do the same school year again).


 
Haha, yes, and that makes no sense at all !


----------



## Frank06

Ferrarista said:


> Haha, yes, and that makes no sense at all !


Hower, Van Dale finds that it makes enough sense to mention it in the dictionary:


> 2. (algemeen Belgisch-Nederlands): zittenblijven - een jaartje overzitten


Also Taalunieversum (onderwijstermen) mentions the word and it can be found in the magazine for teachers "Klasse".
But, as said before, I don't think it's the first choice of words when talking about this.

Frank


----------



## Ferrarista

Frank06 said:


> Hower, Van Dale finds that it makes enough sense to mention it in the dictionary


 
I meant the combination of staying at school at lunch time and having to do the same school year again.


----------



## MaxJ

The Machine of Zhu said:


> 'Doubleren' is also used in this context and I found 'doublant(e)' in the Van Dale. I've never heard this, though. So I'm not sure if it's very common.
> in my opinion.


At my school doubleren or zittenblijven are used. Doubleren is quite a formal word.


----------



## Peterdg

Haha! Ik zie dat een bijdrage van mij in een ander forum nogal wat twijfels zaait 

Ja, wij gebruiken "overzitten" in de zin van "blijven zitten", "zijn jaar (moeten) overdoen", "bissen", "dubbelen". "Zitten blijven" en "doubleren" klinken erg Noord-Nederlands in mijn Vlaamse oren.

PS: Mocht het van enig belang zijn, ik ben van Vlaams-Brabant (met invloeden uit Oost-Vlaanderen).


----------



## Wasmachien

The Machine of Zhu said:


> A 'dubbelaar' is a 'double lp' or 'double album'.


I finished secondary school a couple of years ago and that's the word we used for someone who repeated his year. Like I said that probably has something to do with regional varieties and the fact my generation doesn't buy vinyl anymore.


----------

